# Cricket is 6 weeks old!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It's getting closer to the time when she can come home!! And I just got these new pictures last night. Wanted to share with you all...sorry if this is overkill, but I'm very excited about my new baby  My breeder said that she wouldn't sit still very much...I might have a little firecracker on my hands.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Cricket is absolutely adorable! I LOVE her coloring and I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, wow! What a sweetie! :angel:

I love those soulful, baby puppy eyes!

Isn't the wait EXCRUCIATING??!! :frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Those eyes remind me of a little girl who got into Mommy's mascara.  She is a real cutie! Thanks for the pix!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kim,
Cricket is absolutely adorable. Those eyes and that mustache. What a cutie.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I can feel the excitement in the air!! Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!!! Cricket is the bomb!!!! I am so glad she is a Bay State Beauty!!! You did say you were from Massachusetts right? I'm sure I can speak for Leeann as well as me-- I hope we get to meet her in person.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

trueblue said:


> My breeder said that she wouldn't sit still very much...I might have a little firecracker on my hands.


If she won't sit still, I guess Cricket is a perfect name for her. Crickets jump all over the place. She is adorable. Love her markings.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

SHE IS ADORABLE! Hope the next 2 weeks fly by fast!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy said:


> OMG!!!! Cricket is the bomb!!!! I am so glad she is a Bay State Beauty!!! You did say you were from Massachusetts right? I'm sure I can speak for Leeann as well as me-- I hope we get to meet her in person.


No...sorry Missy. I'm in the Bayou State...Louisiana. Wouldn't you guys all love to visit, though? It's very nice out around Mardi Gras. We can get all our pups together and join the Krewe of Barkus parade...that would be fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, there is no such thing as overkill here. We love pictures and updates about our extended hav family. She is a cutie pie and she looks like she's saying mommy get me outta here in one of the pictures. 

And the countdown begins . . .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is the darn cutest pup!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is adorable! It does look like she got into momma's make up! How cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, she is just way, way, way too cute. I love her lined eyes. 
And no, you can't possibly post too many pictures, the more the better!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

She is adorable!!!! The next two weeks will drag on, but then you will be the happiest!! I will be excited to see more pictures of her when you get her.
Karen


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Cricket is so cute, she looks like a panda bear! Love the coloring 

~Kristin


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my she is just adorable. Very squishable!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

AS my sister in law from New York would say 
What a doll !! Too precious ..
You can soon strt counting the sleeps .. Not too many more now ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

trueblue said:


> No...sorry Missy. I'm in the Bayou State...Louisiana. Wouldn't you guys all love to visit, though? It's very nice out around Mardi Gras. We can get all our pups together and join the Krewe of Barkus parade...that would be fun!


Darn, I was sure you were one of the new MA HAV team. Well I still thing she is the cutest little girl. And it would be fun to be in a parade with Havs at Mardi Gras. Hmmm next february vacation?


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, my gosh! Cricket has the best markings! How can anything be that cute?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, he's so cute!  Love pictures. He looks like he's got a little mustache!  I know you are so excited. When do you get to bring him home?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Cricket is beyond precious. Love her unusual markings. She looks like she's going to wrap you around her fingers (paws!) !


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, she is going to be soooooo much FUN! I can just see it in her. She's such a little dollie! those markings are just so cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

BrookenKona said:


> Aw, he's so cute!  Love pictures. He looks like he's got a little mustache!  I know you are so excited. When do you get to bring him home?


She's coming home March 13th! AND I got some really good news yesterday...my babysitter is going to babysit Cricket ALL day and help potty train...that was a huge relief for me...since I work, I was worried about leaving her alone (well, with the other dogs) when she was so young, but now she'll have company all day long. In that regard, though, I have a question for you all...do you think she'll have issues if she spends her days at one house, and then comes home to mine in the afternoon? I don't want to confuse her, but I thought it was such a great thing that she'd have someone looking after her during the day. What do you think?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's a great idea for her to be with someone. Really, she wouldn't have done good alone anyway you know how whiney they are at first. I think you will need to keep track of what the babysitter is doing, and what their scedule is on the potty training so you can do it the same as they are  I don't think it will confuse her at all. Just be consistant. Keep a journal or paper so that the babysitter can write down the times and such. It sounds weird, but I PROMISE it works!!!!


----------

